# Crappie and catfish spawn? Conroe



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

When will it be the best for the crappie and catfish spawn on Conroe. Seems like when I use to get into them good on Livingston it was in April but can't remember. When I say catfish I mean blue cats along the bulkheads.
Thanks


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The shad spawn around the first two weeks of April. The blues chase them along the bulkheads at that time.
The blues actually spawn much later in late May and June. Unlike other fish species, the cat fish spawn normally means poor fishing. They pair up in isolated areas and are not actively feeding at that time. Post spawn cats usually look like scrawny Kentucky **** hounds.


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

Well conroe is a deep/large lake. But generally crappie are already on their beds especially in the northern finger's and spawning will commence when the water sustains 65-70 which will be between now and the next few week's. The males will have made the nest and the females should not be far behind.


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

Fished the north end of Conroe yesterday and could not find any crappie shallow


----------

